# Dims Yearbook Superlatives!!!



## msbard90 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Remember back to your high school days. Remember senior superlatives? I sure do. I also remember that you either had to be a total babe or popular to get one of those..... So for all of us who perhaps dreamt of getting a superlative (I know it isn't just me), here's our chance to develop some of our own. It is NOT a popularity contest- it's just for kicks. (I don't know if this has been done before so sorry for copy-catting if I am)

Here are the rules:
1. Nominate a person from dims, based on the superlatives I nabbed from my high school year book.

2. You can add a new superlative if you wish. Just make sure its not hateful, ok 

3. When I see that there are plenty of votes in each category, I will display the results, and I will PM the winner too.

4.*optional* just for fun, winners can post a fun photo of themselves.

*The Superlatives*
>class singer
>class clown
>class dancer
>most gillible
>nicest eyes
>most spirited
>most changed
>best hair
>best personality
>most sophisticated
>most fun to be around
>typical "dimmer"
>most painfully honest
>most involved
>cutest couple :wubu:
>class artist
>most outgoing
>nicest smile

Note: We don't have to use all of these, these are just the bulk of the superlatives mentioned in my old yearbook.

*Most Importantly, have fun!!!!!*


----------



## nikola090 (Aug 26, 2009)

when I unterstand as playing right....I'll partecipate!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a cute idea.. I need to think about who to nominate though!


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 26, 2009)

me too lol that's why I haven't posted one up yet


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Ms. Bard,

I LOVE THIS!!!! 

Have nominations. Will participate.

p.s. when do the polls close?


----------



## frankman (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds cool. 

So how does it work? Just post the category + name here? Do I have to pick people for each category, or just some? If I have to do the entire list, it just might take a while.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 26, 2009)

great idea!!! maybe we can have a thread for a dims yearbook too. everyone who is a member in 2009 can post a pic as well? the only prob is how do i know if i'm in the senior class or not? if you say its because i'm 45 i'll spank you young lady!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 26, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> great idea!!! maybe we can have a thread for a dims yearbook too. everyone who is a member in 2009 can post a pic as well? the only prob is how do i know if i'm in the senior class or not? if you say its because i'm 45 i'll spank you young lady!



My vote for 'most involved' would go to you, SuperO. I love how you are always starting interesting new threads as branch-offs of current discussions.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 26, 2009)

Oooh, this is an awesome idea! I need to start thinking about who to nominate!


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 26, 2009)

I haven't thought of an actual poll closing date.
Make sure you post up your superlative votes on the thread 
and rainy,
Best legs in gym shorts, most likely to end up famous and biggest brown-noser....

great ideas!

I will probably gather the tallies after I see a good amount of participation!

Yes, the picture thing seems like a fun idea superodalisque! We're all part of the same class, because we made it alive out of high school


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 26, 2009)

Most Hated - Me


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Most Hated - Me



Aren't you on 'The Wrestling' Team 

and Most Hated = Folks that have been Banned....:happy:

*** We also should also consider the Nerds of the Threads and Jocks/Jockettes


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Aren't you on 'The Wrestling' Team
> 
> and Most Hated = Folks that have been Banned....:happy:
> 
> *** We also should also consider the Nerds of the Threads and Jocks/Jockettes



Nah, the ones who have been banned are the ones who are thrown out of school so to speak. 

I was on the Wrestling, Football and Lacrosse teams but does that really count on Dims? lol probably not.....so yeah, Most Hated


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll have to nominate myself *Best Forearms*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 27, 2009)

>class singer - LillyBBBW and mszwebs
>class clown - 
>class dancer
>most gullible
>nicest eyes - cold comfort, JMCGB, EllorionsDarlingAngel, cactopus and NancyGirl
>most spirited
>most changed
>best hair - katorade, Carrie
>best personality - Fyreflyinthesky (assuming we can do people who are mostly Dims chat, too)
>most sophisticated - Bigsexy920, superodalisque
>most fun to be around - Rosebud
>typical "dimmer"
>most painfully honest
>most involved
>cutest couple - DA Bunny and Hubby (can't think of his Dims name atm)
>class artist - Les Toil, Fish
>most outgoing
>nicest smile - Liz (di-va)
Best legs in gym shorts - EllaBella
most likely to end up famous
biggest brown-noser

*Adding a category*

Most loyal friend - rainyday

I'll think of more - these are just the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Aren't you on 'The Wrestling' Team
> 
> and Most Hated = Folks that have been Banned....:happy:
> 
> *** We also should also consider the Nerds of the Threads and Jocks/Jockettes



Yeah, I think those are great ideas! We'll have to weed down the superlatives at some point though, or we'd come up with endless possibilities. 

We do currently have a winner in one category.

Most Hated: Banned Individuals of Dims

it was an obvious blowout


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

here i'll throw one in

>best hair: Surlysomething


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 27, 2009)

I vote BothGunsBlazing for class clown, AshleyEileen & Suze for best dressed (I'm making this category!), Ashley for best hair and exile & Luna for cutest couple.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Yeah, I think those are great ideas! We'll have to weed down the superlatives at some point though, or we'd come up with endless possibilities.
> 
> We do currently have a winner in one category.
> 
> ...




Most Hated goes to me because I have absolutely no chance to win any other superlative.

So yeah *kicks the other guys out the door and steals the Most Hated superlative award* mine.,..mine...ALL MINE MUAHAHHAAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Most Hated goes to me because I have absolutely no chance to win any other superlative.
> 
> So yeah *kicks the other guys out the door and steals the Most Hated superlative award* mine.,..mine...ALL MINE MUAHAHHAAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



you are too proud of that title...i say you lose it for that alone.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> you are too proud of that title...i say you lose it for that alone.



yeah... just because you want it so bad, I'm going to give you the title of most liked


----------



## butch (Aug 27, 2009)

This is a fun idea, but I'm surprised you don't have "Most Likely to Succeed." Does that mean we're all a bunch of losers?


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

butch said:


> This is a fun idea, but I'm surprised you don't have "Most Likely to Succeed." Does that mean we're all a bunch of losers?



It was in my yearbook, but I thought it was kind of irrelevant, since most of us have successful lives and careers, etc... but we can add it if you wish.. I don't know what most likely to succeed would relate to though.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 27, 2009)

I nominate myself for *Best Smile*


----------



## Mathias (Aug 27, 2009)

Double post...


----------



## frankman (Aug 27, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I nominate myself for *Best Smile*





Mathias said:


> Double post...



Dude, you can't nominate yourself twice...


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Yeah, I think those are great ideas! We'll have to weed down the superlatives at some point though, or we'd come up with endless possibilities.
> 
> We do currently have a winner in one category.
> 
> ...




I don't think *Banned Individuals *is a good idea for most *Most Hated Individuals. * Two of my favorite people have been banned - *Mergirl *and *Susannah.* They were only banned for a short period of time and then reinstated but they were banned nevertheless. I am sure there were other equally good folks who were banned too.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 27, 2009)

most likely to succeed...

in gaining even more weight
in getting banned
in attention whoring

hahaha


msbard90 said:


> It was in my yearbook, but I thought it was kind of irrelevant, since most of us have successful lives and careers, etc... but we can add it if you wish.. I don't know what most likely to succeed would relate to though.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 27, 2009)

What a fun idea!

I think because there's so many of us, there should be allowances for several peeps to a category.

No lie, in highschool I was voted biggest prep. In other words, biggest snob. Couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Most Hated - Me



Are you kidding????? ?You gotta get past the line of people who hate me!

I win hands down.


----------



## Tania (Aug 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I think because there's so many of us, there should be allowances for several peeps to a category.



This is a good idea. Unless there are, like, dozens of nominations per category, maybe all nominees could be considered "winners."


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 27, 2009)

Cutest Couple: Mergirl & Golden Delicious
Class Artist: Les Toil
Miss Congeniality: Tina
Mr. Congeniality: Tad
Class Clown: Santaclear
Class Nerd: Admiral_Snackbar
Class President: LillyBBW


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2009)

Classless...TraciJo


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Classless...TraciJo



Most Likely To Bite My Ass: Mossystate


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2009)

Class Prez...Fascinita

Brightest smile...Goofy Girl

Most likely to be a serial killer...*********


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Most likely to be a serial killer...*********



*********...

S-T-A-R-W-I-T-N-E.... oh phew. They suspect nothing.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 28, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Most likely to be a serial killer...*********



ok, wait, no, seriously, I've got a nominee. 

I nominate stuffedbellylover. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1260433&postcount=4


----------



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2009)

zing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 28, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Most likely to be a serial killer...*********



What if we already are one? Do we automatically qualify?


Other possible categories:

- Most lethal thread killer
- Our favorite playboy
- Our favorite playmate
- Our favorite curmudgeon
- Cutest mom and baby
- Most intelligent


- Person we'd like to be our bodyguard
- Person most likely to be on _COPS_ (Bad boys, Bad boys!)
- Person most likely to be on _Locked Up Abroad_
- Best Bullshitter


----------



## Ivy (Aug 28, 2009)

>class clown bothgunsblazing 
>most fun to be around lipmixgirl, coldcomfort
>cutest couple bexy & george
>nicest smile liz (di-va), susannah
>most fashionable mulevariationsnyc


----------



## frankman (Aug 28, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ok, wait, no, seriously, I've got a nominee.
> 
> I nominate stuffedbellylover.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1260433&postcount=4



That's just intensely disturbing.

One out of Moore2me's list:

Most lethal thread killer - Russel


----------



## mergirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmm.. we dont get year books here.
Arn't yearbooks just another way to make people feel left out, like cheerleading and proms! 
Though, i have been nominated..so fuck that.. this is great! 
Also, i would like to say..i think we should get a cheerleader troup together too! :wubu:
Are we allowed 'actual' cheerleading??


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2009)

kayrae said:


> most likely to succeed...
> 
> *in gaining even more weight*
> in getting banned
> ...



way ahead of the curve on that. In all seriousness, I nominate you for Most Likely To Suceed period.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2009)

- Cutest mom and baby

I vote Bexy & Ivy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

I think the nominations should end midnight September 30th. 

That give folks over a month to participate. And after all, we're all busy people (despite some of amazing amounts of Dims time on occasion lol). The tally takers will need a couple of weeks to tally everything and come up with ribbons/sashes/certificates whatever (if there will even be such things) in time for the Bash.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Alright guys,
sorry for all the controversy lol... we'll remove that banned individual deal, it was kind of a joke in ther first place.  
Here's the schedule we'll go by: 
September 19 (SAT) by midnight, superlative additions will be closed. I will take into consideration things that weren't discussed further and remove them from the final list. Sunday, September 20, in the morning, there will be an official list of superlatives. Make your votes off the official list. You have until Midnight, September 30th (WED). You don't have to vote again if you already did. Don't worry we'll still count it, unless the category was removed.  I will stay up all hours of the night until the votes are tallied. Depending on the amount of participation (and amount of coffee I have on stock), the results will be up here sometime either OCT 1st, or 2nd. To make things fair, 1 or 2 other people can count votes if they wish (just PM me if you are interested). Specs on the awards are TBA. Thanks for all the participation, and let your dims buddies who aren't participating know. It should be fun! It's not supposed to be taken all too personally, okay?? Sorry if anyone feels offended <<<<<<<<huggggsssss>>>>>>>>>
Love, Melissa*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 28, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> *Alright guys,
> sorry for all the controversy lol... we'll remove that banned individual deal, it was kind of a joke in ther first place.
> Here's the schedule we'll go by:
> September 19 (SAT) by midnight, superlative additions will be closed. I will take into consideration things that weren't discussed further and remove them from the final list. Sunday, September 20, in the morning, there will be an official list of superlatives. Make your votes off the official list. You have until Midnight, September 30th (WED). You don't have to vote again if you already did. Don't worry we'll still count it, unless the category was removed.  I will stay up all hours of the night until the votes are tallied. Depending on the amount of participation (and amount of coffee I have on stock), the results will be up here sometime either OCT 1st, or 2nd. To make things fair, 1 or 2 other people can count votes if they wish (just PM me if you are interested). Specs on the awards are TBA. Thanks for all the participation, and let your dims buddies who aren't participating know. It should be fun! It's not supposed to be taken all too personally, okay?? Sorry if anyone feels offended <<<<<<<<huggggsssss>>>>>>>>>
> Love, Melissa*



lol you started a popularity contest. Even with the best of intentions people are still going to be left out, its high school remember?

Haha, i nominate you for Best Smile...because its truly pretty


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh jeez:doh: i just thought it would be fun to recognize people for something special. We ARE all adults here.... 

This is for everyone, including me:


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Sorry for the mistake, if you read these posts within the past hour.
Like I said, sorry for the banned individual deal. Oops. Okay, I'm going to make it really simple. Yes, I guess this does seem like a popularity contest and am incredibly sorry for any drama this may ensue in advance. If it becomes out of hand, I do encourage mods to close up the thread. This whole shebang was intended to have fun (hence it being in the lounge), make people aware of the good things about our dim friends (their talents, great features, etc...), and most importantly to have FUN!!! (oh wait, I said that already lol). I read carefully through a lot of the ideas in here, so we are going to go through with a lot of them. Here are some new guidelines: 
1. Superlative category ideas end on MIDNIGHT, Sat, September 5. (Just in time for labor day weekend)

2. The Superlative category list will end up being anywhere between 10-15 of the most anticipated/encouraged ideas (NOTHING NEGATIVE! NO FEELINGS ARE GOING TO BE HURT, SERIOUSLY.)

3. The official category list will be up Sun, September 6, by 10 a.m. From this point, you can vote up until Saturday, September 19, by MIDNIGHT. Please try to consolidate all of your votes to one post to make things easier. 

4. I am going to need another one or 2 people to double check my tallies (for fairness reasons). PM me if interested. All the nominees will be announced for each category by Saturday, September 26. However, I'll put those with overwhelming votes first, followed by all the nominees. I don't want to leave anyone out, but I want those who deserved it to get the correct recognition.

5. If a physical award is desired, perhaps a bash frequenter can organize that. I go to nursing school and work 45-50 hours a week, as well as take care of my little one, so I doubt I'll make it to a bash any time soon 

Most of all, I hope this can stay under control, be fair, and FUN! If you have questions, let me know, okay?!?!


Love,
Melissa


*


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2009)

personally, I think most hated would've gone to a individual who really is disliked alot and no longer signs in. Seriously, the closest hated category would be something like most hated in a supporting role.

Of course, there has to be an element of humor.. most likely to be banned after hyde park was closed.. and most likely to be banned while everyone is at the Dims Bash...

Most likely to be the first to post a picture in a Naked thread..
Most likely to win hands down on the Foodee Challenge..


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure most hated falls under the negative category so I think we should all move on from that dicussion!

Melissa, I think this is a cute idea and if you still need help tallying I'd be willing to do it. :]


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 28, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm pretty sure most hated falls under the negative category so I think we should all move on from that dicussion!
> 
> Melissa, I think this is a cute idea and if you still need help tallying I'd be willing to do it. :]



Yeah, I'm thinking the hated thing is gonna really hurt some people's feelings... even if they act chill about it. For purposes of this, we're gonna be nice... Whatever meanie stuff that is sooooooooososososoooooo fantastic etc... leave it for another time. (like er... never. haha  )

Def with the counting thing.. that would be super  thanks rach


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 28, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Def with the counting thing.. that would be super  thanks rach



Yep!! :] xxxx


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 28, 2009)

I think its a cute idea, even though I wont get nominated for anything


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 28, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> I think its a cute idea, even though I wont get nominated for anything



don't be so emo  lol nominate yourself!!!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the idea, too.  *crosses her fingers*


----------



## Risible (Aug 29, 2009)

I've got a few to contribute ...

*Miss Congeniality* - I'll go with Tina as well (she was nominated upthread)
*Best Smile* - I'll go with Matt, again nominated upthread
*Dims Exercise Guru* - TonyNYC, hands down. He is always *so* helpful in the Health Forum. Thanks, Tony!
*Most Caring *- I've got two nominees - SocialbFly and Miss Vickie, cos they frequently post very helpful, nuturing, and caring advice in the Health Forum. 
*Most Edgy* - EIT, I believe
*Funniest* - I've got two people that always lift my mood - Male: BGB. Female: Mergirl.
*Cutest Dog* - That would be me. :bow:


----------



## frankman (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with Risible's nominees. I'd like to add Stan as the absolute final word on music, but I have yet to come up with an appropriate superlative. And I'd very humbly like to nominate myself in the category "best avatar".


----------



## kayrae (Aug 29, 2009)

"best avatar" not


----------



## frankman (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to nominate Msbard90 in the category "most readable font".


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 29, 2009)

The Superlatives
>class singer- LilyBBW
>class clown - BothGunsBlazing
>class dancer - NancyGirl
>most gullible- that would be me LOL
>nicest eyes - coldcomfort
>most spirited - LipMixGirl
>most changed - 
>best hair - 
>best dressed- AshMamma
>best personality - Tina
>most sophisticated
>most fun to be around- BigSexy920 & OneWickedAngel
>typical "dimmer" - 
>most painfully honest - 
>most involved
>cutest couple - Bexy & George 
>class artist - 
>most outgoing -LipMixGirl
>nicest smile- hands down...no contest...Jon_Blaze


>Support you when you are down- Mossystate
>Make a difference- TraciJo67
>Best Bash roommate- Leesa


----------



## butch (Aug 29, 2009)

For those of us who get overlooked, perhaps we could be "best wallflower?"


----------



## mergirl (Aug 29, 2009)

butch said:


> For those of us who get overlooked, perhaps we could be "best wallflower?"


Yes, i like that idea.
I would like to add a new catagory:
Best Scottish lezzer that has been banned in the last year for two weeks and has a dog and cat.
Fingers crossed everyone!!! 

Also i would like to include:
Best person with a panda avitar

and :
Least hated of all the banned people. :happy:


----------



## butch (Aug 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yes, i like that idea.
> I would like to add a new catagory:
> Best Scottish lezzer that has been banned in the last year for two weeks and has a dog and cat.
> Fingers crossed everyone!!!
> ...



There's a lot of stiff competition for the best panda avatar, I hear. 

Your last category made me LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 29, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> don't be so emo  lol nominate yourself!!!



LOL I wasnt trying to be emo!! I'm just not on here that often, and dont really "know" people enough for others to nominate me!


----------



## frankman (Aug 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> [...]
> and :
> Least hated of all the banned people. :happy:



Says who?


----------



## mergirl (Aug 29, 2009)

frankman said:


> Says who?


Haha.. no no.. i wasn't presuming i would be the winner.. i would just like it to be added as a catagory. I'm voting for susanna, though she was only banned for an evening.. maby we need sub catagories!!!


----------



## mergirl (Aug 29, 2009)

butch said:


> There's a lot of stiff competition for the best panda avatar, I hear.
> 
> Your last category made me LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.



Oh lmao.. Frankman!! He is trying to snatch the 'best panda avitar' from your very paws!!!! 

I'm voting for butch..her Avitar is less evil!! Not being evil is what i look for in a Panda avitar..well generally.


----------



## Leesa (Aug 29, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> >Best Bash roommate- Leesa



That's because I do not steal the covers!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 29, 2009)

is there a "sluttiest personality when it comes to FA's" one? Cause I nominate myself hehehe


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 29, 2009)

Punniest - Moi? Mwah! :kiss2:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 29, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> The Superlatives
> >class singer- LilyBBW
> >class clown - BothGunsBlazing
> >class dancer - NancyGirl
> ...





Leesa said:


> That's because I do not steal the covers!



No, it's because you're respectful and never have sex in the room while you *think* I'm asleep, even though I have asked you several times to leave the room and do it somewhere else or just stop.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 29, 2009)

>class singer
>class clown --- BGB, Shar (forget her screename)
>class dancer
>most gillible
>nicest eyes --- katorade
>most spirited 
>most changed
>best hair --- cold comfort, smushy
>best personality --- carrie
>most sophisticated --- supero
>most fun to be around
>typical "dimmer"
>most painfully honest --- tracijo, miss vickie
>most involved
>cutest couple --- bex and gerorge
>class artist
>most outgoing --- tina
>nicest smile --- jon b
> best dressed --- all us regulars on the fashion board, heh.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 29, 2009)

>class singer > Mszwebs
>class clown > Mini
>class dancer >
>most gillible
>nicest eyes > Ellorions darling angel
>most spirited > 
>most changed
>best hair > Red
>best personality > Scrumptious_voluptuos
>most sophisticated >
>most fun to be around > Lipmixgirl
>typical "dimmer" >
>most painfully honest > Mossystate
>most involved >
>cutest couple > Soupy and Ashley
>class artist > Les Toil
>most outgoing > Ben_from_england
>nicest smile > Jon_blaze


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2009)

Cutest couple = Mossy and TraciJo

Most likely to be famous = butch

Most likely to handle your rolls = no idea! 

Class clown = Suze

Best legs in a pair of gym shorts = Santaclear


----------



## rainyday (Aug 29, 2009)

Strangest hobbies
Most likely to survive as a castaway on a desert island
Most fun to be accidentally locked in a freezer with for a night
Pictureless Dimmer you'd most like to see photos of
Best choice to cater a Dims party
Most likely to lock themselves out of a hotel room naked by accident
Most likely to lock themselves out of a hotel room naked on purpose
Best role model for fat acceptance out in the everyday world
Best rep comments
Woman/Man with whom you'd most like a slow dance
Most likely to make beautiful children together
Most dedicated use of the "fat girl angle" through the years
Person you'd most want to borrow as your personal shopper for a day
Most likely to show up in a sex dream
Most likely to make a difference in size acceptance in the future
Most likely to have a secret stash of candy in their underwear


Two suggestions:
1) Have lots of categories so more people can feel included
2) Have people nominate by PM so more will participate


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 29, 2009)

Can I nominate myself for Most likely to slam someones genitals in a dresser drawer?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 29, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Strangest hobbies
> Most likely to survive as a castaway on a desert island
> Most fun to be accidentally locked in a freezer with for a night
> Pictureless Dimmer you'd most like to see photos of
> ...



LOVE these, Rainy! Can't wait to see who peeps nominate


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 29, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Can I nominate myself for Most likely to slam someones genitals in a dresser drawer?



 OMG, I love you!


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll nominate myself for Most Likely To Not Be Nominated For Anything.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2009)

Then don't you already lose b/c you just nominated yourself?


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 30, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Strangest hobbies
> Most likely to survive as a castaway on a desert island
> Most fun to be accidentally locked in a freezer with for a night
> Pictureless Dimmer you'd most like to see photos of
> ...




Rainy,
See this is the personal dilemma... I thought the extensive number of categories would kind of just make it a free for all. Ya know, "oh well sally joe here should be most likely to be caught with a sloppy joe"....etc... theres absolutely nothing wrong with having limitless categories, but I was afraid of the whole idea losing focus. 
..... idk sorry for this being such a dumb idea.... wasn't my intention to leave people out. 


pm is a good idea though.

idk what to do. :doh:


----------



## rainyday (Aug 30, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Rainy,
> See this is the personal dilemma... I thought the extensive number of categories would kind of just make it a free for all. Ya know, "oh well sally joe here should be most likely to be caught with a sloppy joe"....etc... theres absolutely nothing wrong with having limitless categories, but I was afraid of the whole idea losing focus.
> ..... idk sorry for this being such a dumb idea.... wasn't my intention to leave people out.
> 
> ...



Not a dumb idea at all. People seem to be having lots of fun with it. You've birthed a new tradition here. I think you should go with whatever feels right to you and if you decide differently later you can always change it up next year. Some of my suggestions I just listed because they made me laugh.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 30, 2009)

MsBard90: Your concept is pretty good....
The challenge is that you want to have a process that .. you have your vote in these categories ( folks can have fun with that ) and at the same time you have a process that makes everyone feel included. 

here's another suggestion...

1. As Rainy stated you expand the categories within reason... get a final consensus ( give everyone a time limit on that) 

A. You draw up your Ballot (Dimmers can name one Male and one BBW only for each category )

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Now a way that you can also include others is that in most Yearbooks celebrated the various Clubs.
We have that in DIMS. Not everybody can be the Most ... ;but, they can proudly claim membership in our various groups. 

A. We certainly have that in DIMS ( along with the Ballot - folks can pick Two Clubs for membership) 

*** this may cover folks that choose to participate in some threads or Boards over others

For Example:

Hyde Park (the Defunct Debate Team) :

Science/Anime/Photography Club:

The Jocks ( Health/Fitness Participants) 

Safety Squad (those into self defense)

Fashion Patrol

Culinary/Foodee Club

The Arts Club

Cheerleading Club(Paysite Models/Loyal Supporters) 

Sports Club

Film Club 


*** Data Entry & tabulation can be done through MS Excel


----------



## moore2me (Aug 30, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Rainy,
> See this is the personal dilemma... I thought the extensive number of categories would kind of just make it a free for all. Ya know, "oh well sally joe here should be most likely to be caught with a sloppy joe"....etc... theres absolutely nothing wrong with having limitless categories, but I was afraid of the whole idea losing focus.
> ..... *idk sorry for this being such a dumb idea.... wasn't my intention to leave people out. *
> 
> ...



MsBard Dear,

Stop punching yourself around. You have a cute idea. You opened the idea up for discussion and you got what you asked for. Since you are not writing the _Magna Carta_ here, why don't you stick with your original limit of categories by the date you stated? This could be your YearBook Volume I. Since it would be an initial try, if things work out well (and sometimes they do & sometimes they do not), you could do a Volume II. Save all the great suggestions like Rainy's that will not fit in the first Volume for the second.

Also, it might be better for your peace of mind and sanity to have a committee to help you instead of trying to shoulder all responsibility alone. Why don't you ask for 5 volunteers to do important chores like:

1. Proofreading and fact checking
2. Editing
3. Collecting categories or superlatives (as you call them)
4. Designing & publishing ballots
5. Printing results of voting

It would be easier if several folks counted results as a group effort or let everyone do it seperately (by computer) and concur with each other's results. You might also want to consider eliminating folks on the committee from being picked in any categories.

*And in my experience with dealing with projects such as this - most folks will like what you do. Some folks will be indifferent and a few will find fault. Also, probably half the world has no idea what a school yearbook is, having never been exposed to such a thing in their culture.*

Y'all have fun now!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 30, 2009)

My quick two pennies... I think this is a fun activity that can be enjoyed by everyone, should they choose to enjoy it. It's hard to please everyone at the same time, even in places such as Dims, where most people are far more open-minded and friendly than the real world. But I think the whole worry about this being some "popularity contest" or leaving people out is silly when you plainly had no intention for this to be anything of the sort. You clearly have everyone's good feelings in mind. That is an admirable goal indeed! Anyone who would blame you for being left out is taking it way too personally, so have faith!

What I might propose is probably a silly compromise, but maybe it'll help: have two different sets of lists. One for the more simple and "realistic" superlatives that you might actually find in a real yearbook (I actually like the group idea as well, like Cheer Squads and Art Clubs and such. We could even call them extra-Dimensional activities!), and one for "submitted" categories that are perhaps more humorous, silly, and far-fetched than the rest. That way, people can stay "in focus" if they want to, or just have a good time goofing around otherwise. This is the lounge, after all. :happy:


----------



## butch (Aug 30, 2009)

I love your categories, rainy! So funny and smart. I also love your new avatar. 

And fasci, I second your choice for best couple, and nominate you for Most Likely to be the Voice of a (Fat) Generation.


----------



## dragorat (Aug 30, 2009)

*Most lovable loser-ME! or is that losable lover?*


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Haha I guess I bit off a little bit more than I could chew. I had no idea that this would even be of interest lol  , and now there are so many suggestions that it is truly overwhelming. So I have given it a lot of thought throughout the night and this morning, and the basic rules and deadlines still stand. If you need a reference to the guidelines, they are featured on this post http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1263431&postcount=49 Tony, I LOOVE your idea about the clubs. Fantastic  So if anyone wishes to be part of a "club", try to make it something related to one of the dims boards, to keep things on topic. The deadline for this part is the same day that all the superlative votes are due, by midnight of course. If anyone wants to help with any of this, please feel free to PM me about it. Perhaps we can eventually create an online "yearbook" that everyone can look at for free. This would need the serious help of computer savvy people  As for now, lets leave the rest of this thread for superlative idea, club idea, and nomination purposes only. Please follow the guidelines in the link above. If you have ideas concerning the format,or how we should go about this, please PM me. It will be much easier that way. I think that this could be awesome when finished, but I'm going to need a lot of help. 

love,
melissa*


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I think this thread was a great idea, and am having fun reading everyone's choices and ideas, even without a formal vote


----------



## Suze (Aug 30, 2009)

*most likely to drunk post *fez


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 30, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> *My quick two pennies.*



I have GOT to wear my glasses before reading. I swore that read my quick two penises and i was gonna beg for pics.:happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 30, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I have GOT to wear my glasses before reading. I swore that read my quick two penises and i was gonna beg for pics.:happy:



Hahaha, so does that win me "Best Misunderstood comment"? And TWO would definitely concern me. So would quick, but that's another story.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 30, 2009)

MsBard,

Since you're from Connecticut and we're going by your schedule, I think it should probably be specified that all date/time references for this are in American Eastern Daylight Time and for everyone to please adjust accordingly.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 30, 2009)

butch said:


> I love your categories, rainy! So funny and smart. I also love your new avatar.
> 
> And fasci, I second your choice for best couple...



Thanks, Butchie. Ashmamma a ways back too.  

And I love Fasci's couple vote as well lol.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 31, 2009)

cutest couple: furious styles and queenb, sweet&fat and james
best dressed: cold comfort
class clown: troubadours, mergirl
class artist: eden's heel


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm throwing me and Butch in the nomination for cutest couple just because I can and well, Butch is kind of cute....


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 31, 2009)

ass clowncl


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2009)

Considering that I killed the "Thread Killers" thread, the winner for most lethal thread killer should be me.

I expect my ribbon in the mail soon :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Considering that I killed the "Thread Killers" thread, the winner for most lethal thread killer should be me.
> 
> I expect my ribbon in the mail soon :happy:



Think I may challenge you for that title, I've killed many a thread with random quotes and song lyrics nobody else knows lol


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 31, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> ass clowncl



I'll second that


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Think I may challenge you for that title, I've killed many a thread with random quotes and song lyrics nobody else knows lol



Cmon man, that's formidable but I _did_ kill the thread for thread killers. Not to mention all the other threads I've murdered with n00bness and sarcasm. Hell, I've thrown in random supernice posts to throw off peoples' game. 

This is my claim to yearbook fame here haha.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Hi everyone,
Just an update...
Deadlines are in American Eastern time zone... so adjust accordingly. (Thanks One Wicked Angel  ) Btw, If you don't want to formally vote, thats alright too  

love,
melissa*


----------



## mergirl (Sep 1, 2009)

kayrae said:


> class clown: troubadours, mergirl


Actually, its a psychological defence mechanism.
You need help troubs.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Cmon man, that's formidable but I _did_ kill the thread for thread killers. Not to mention all the other threads I've murdered with n00bness and sarcasm. Hell, I've thrown in random supernice posts to throw off peoples' game.
> 
> This is my claim to yearbook fame here haha.



That's true, you win on that lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 2, 2009)

Huh, I have no idea what to nominate myself for. But I do like Tony's idea of all the different Dims clubs, too.

I would qualify for maaybe... the anime club and the arts club? Oh, and the Spirit Squad... maybe. lol


----------



## mergirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh! Is this actually real?
Like we are actually going to have like a dims yearbook??
I thought it was just for fun..
haha. How American. Fab! 
We need to get enbossed (i have no idea how to begin to spell that word!) leather books and pics of us all jumping for joy throwing our mortus board hats into the air!!
See, the thing is..its the quiet ones who have been here for years who don't post much who make dims part of what it is..we need a prize for being a foundation from which to build from..or something.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2009)

hmmm, if we're doing "clubs" or "teams" like it was highschool then put me on the football, baseball and wrestling teams along with the marital arts and italian club.

And if we have bizzare superlatives then I nominate myself for MOST LIKELY TO BE WWE CHAMPION


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 3, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh! Is this actually real?
> Like we are actually going to have like a dims yearbook??
> I thought it was just for fun..
> haha. How American. Fab!
> ...




Easy. They are the Honors Society


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 3, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> hmmm, if we're doing "clubs" or "teams" like it was highschool then put me on the football, baseball and wrestling teams along with the marital arts and italian club.
> 
> And if we have bizzare superlatives then I nominate myself for MOST LIKELY TO BE WWE CHAMPION



_Kevin : I'm sensing a "Varsity Club" revival Dims Style _:happy:







*The Varsity Club *was formed in the NWA's Jim Crockett Promotions by Kevin Sullivan when he recruited the University of Michigan's Rick Steiner and Syracuse University's Mike Rotunda in late 1987. The group would wear the letterman jackets of their respective alma maters and brag about their superiority to everyone else due to their amateur wrestling background. In Rotunda and Steiners case their clams were legitimate, they both wrestled in college while Sullivans claims were more a matter of Kayfabe.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _Kevin : I'm sensing a "Varsity Club" revival Dims Style _:happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then Captain Mike Rotundo went from being captain of the wrestling team to a captain of a boat.

Yup, Captain Mike...friendly sailor.

I'll stick with Dr Death, just keep your hands off my shoulders like that heh


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 3, 2009)

Most likely to 'spload in an encounter with a fedder: Mergirl

Most talked about brand name spokesbottle: Mrs. Butterworth

Fairest of the fair: Green Eyed Fairy

Most likely to be found judging a daisy dukes contest: mrskeet

Most punKtilious bout grammer n speling: Fascintia


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 4, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> hmmm, if we're doing "clubs" or "teams" like it was highschool then put me on the football, baseball and wrestling teams along with the *marital *arts and italian club.
> 
> And if we have bizzare superlatives then I nominate myself for MOST LIKELY TO BE WWE CHAMPION



I'm really really sorry about this... I rarely choose to call someone out on typos like this, but when I do, it's for humor only, I promise...

But what exactly is Marital arts? And why would there be a club for it in school? "As you can see, proposing at dinner can be a high-risk, high-reward strategy. Darren, why don't you help with the demonstration?" Tehe!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 4, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm really really sorry about this... I rarely choose to call someone out on typos like this, but when I do, it's for humor only, I promise...
> 
> But what exactly is Marital arts? And why would there be a club for it in school? "As you can see, proposing at dinner can be a high-risk, high-reward strategy. Darren, why don't you help with the demonstration?" Tehe!



That has got to be my greatest blunder of the day, you did good to call me on it.

10 flips from me shall teach me a lesson....

*starts doing 10 backwards flips*


----------



## frankman (Sep 4, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm really really sorry about this... I rarely choose to call someone out on typos like this, but when I do, it's for humor only, I promise...
> 
> But what exactly is Marital arts? And why would there be a club for it in school? "As you can see, proposing at dinner can be a high-risk, high-reward strategy. Darren, why don't you help with the demonstration?" Tehe!



"And whatever you do, don't put the ring in her champagne glass. As graph 2 indicates, the statistics of death by ring induced suffocation are not to be sneezed at."


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 4, 2009)

Hahaha, and who else would run the Marital Arts club other than that creepy old teacher _everyone_ had that made every student (especially the girls) feel way too uncomfortable? Either him, or the one teacher in school that every girl had a crush on. Either one would have... interesting results.

All right, I'll stop that line of thinking so this thread can continue on its course. Most likely to have Forum ADD: Jeevesey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Most likely to 'spload in an encounter with a fedder: Mergirl
> 
> Most talked about brand name spokesbottle: Mrs. Butterworth
> 
> ...



I second all these nominations.....especially the spokes bottle one....I sure luvs me some Mz hotel dik.......:wubu:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 5, 2009)

looks like fun


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 6, 2009)

*>Most involved
>Class singer
>Nicest eyes
>Best hair
>Best personality
>Most fun to be around
>Most painfully honest
>Most likely to end up famous
>Cutest couple
>Most likely to succeed
>Most lethal thread killer
>Best bullshitter
>Most fashionable
>Biggest foodie
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality
>Best avatar
>Class wallflower
>Class tease
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts
>Pictureless Dimmer youd like to see a picture of
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything

Please make your final choices from this group. Refer to the rules for any deadline questions.
much love,
melissa*


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 6, 2009)

Class singer: mergirl
Best hair: Green Eyed Fairy
Most likely to end up famous: Famouslastwords
Most painfully honest: frankman
Most lethal thread killer: Me (just watch this thread! )


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 6, 2009)

>Class singer: Lilly
>Nicest eyes: Green Eyed Fairy
>Best hair: Knotty One
>Best personality: One Wicked Angel
>Cutest couple: Sasha & Ben
>Best bullshitter: Mini
>Most fashionable: Ashmamma
>Biggest foodie: SVS
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality: Cors 
>Class wallflower: Inultra
>Class tease: Suze
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts: Missy Blue Eyes
>Pictureless Dimmer youd like to see a picture of: Butch
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world: Lilly
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything: Me  Lol!

God that was difficult! Some I had to leave out coz i just couldnt decide. I know I'm going to change my mind on half of these too, but never mind.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 6, 2009)

>Most involved *Observer*
>Class singer
>Nicest eyes *Katorade*
>Best hair *Rainyday*
>Best personality *Tina*
>Most fun to be around * Mergirl*
>Most painfully honest *Mossystate*
>Most likely to end up famous
>Cutest couple *George & Bexy*
>Most likely to succeed *TallFatSue*
>Most lethal thread killer 
>Best bullshitter * Mini *
>Most fashionable *OneWickedAngel*
>Biggest foodie *SoVerySoft*
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality *Tina/Tad*
>Best avatar 
>Class wallflower 
>Class tease *SantaClear*
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts
>Pictureless Dimmer you’d like to see a picture of *Observer*
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world *SuperD*
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything *KHayes666*


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 6, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Most lethal thread killer: Me (just watch this thread! )



Too bad, you lose


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 6, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> >Class wallflower: Inultra



Meant IntraUltra...i knew something didn't look right! :doh:


----------



## katherine22 (Sep 6, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Can I nominate myself for Most likely to slam someones genitals in a dresser drawer?



I love your willingness to be so self-revealing. I will nominate myself as most likely to start a stale and boring thread in the BBW forum.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Best hair: Green Eyed Fairy





Gingembre said:


> >Nicest eyes: Green Eyed Fairy



Lol, I kept hoping for class clown but these will do! 

Thanks- you are both too sweet


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I got one- 

best pun maker - CleverBomb


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 6, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> *>Most involved
> ...
> 
> Please make your final choices from this group. Refer to the rules for any deadline questions.
> ...



>Class singer --> exile in thighville (he's the only one I've heard except myself..!)
>Nicest eyes --> krissmiss
>Best hair --> Ashley
>Best personality --> CrystalUT .. always nice!
>Most fun to be around --> I don't know anyone in real life but I'm going to nominate bothgunsblazing cause conversations with him are rarely boring.
>Most painfully honest --> myself.
>Most likely to end up famous --> exile in thighville
>Cutest couple --> Bexy & George
>Most likely to succeed --> tooz, she's smart n stuff.
>Most lethal thread killer --> 
>Best bullshitter --> exile in thighville
>Most fashionable --> suze
>Biggest foodie --> soverysoft
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality --> khayes
>Best avatar --> myself.
>Class wallflower --> 
>Class tease --> Barbbbw.
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts --> I'm voting Mini cuz tall
>Pictureless Dimmer you’d like to see a picture of -->
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world --> Beth Ditto because she's unapologetic.
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything --> myselfff even though I nominated myself already but it doesn't count.


----------



## QueenB (Sep 7, 2009)

kayrae said:


> cutest couple: furious styles and queenb



:happy: i was not expecting to even be nominated. thanks, kresta.


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 7, 2009)

kayrae said:


> cutest couple: furious styles and queenb, sweet&fat and james



Ditto. Thanks Kayrae!

And I'd have to nominate James for best legs in gym shorts... I'm looking at them right now and all I can say is that they are lovely, lean, and muscular.


----------



## frankman (Sep 7, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> *[...]
> 
> Please make your final choices from this group. Refer to the rules for any deadline questions.
> much love,
> melissa*



*Best personality* - TraciJo67
*Most fun to be around* - Digitally, I guess GEF.
*Most painfully honest* - MatthewB for nominating me, you little [email protected]#* 
*Most likely to end up famous* - Mergirl
*Cutest couple* - Are Kate Moss and Pete Doherty still together? No? In that case, I nominate Miss Stacie and Boris, because they're getting married.
*Most likely to succeed* - Exile
*Miss/Mr. Congeniality* - BarbBBW. She's always friendly, nice and happy. Probably even when she's not.
*Best avatar* - Butch leaves panda or non-panda related competition far behind.:bow:
*Most likely to not be nominated for anything* - Franz Kafka


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2009)

>Most involved: Conrad (not an easy job keeping Dims running)
*** honorable mention to all the Forum Mods 
>Class singer: LillyBBW

>Nicest eyes: GEF

>Best hair: 

>Best personality: OneWicked Angel 

>Most fun to be around: SmushyGirl 
*** honorable mention GEF 

>Most painfully honest: SuperD

>Most likely to end up famous: MerGirl 

>Cutest couple:

(tie) Risible & Bio - Miss Stacie & Boris 

>Most likely to succeed: Petunia805 

>Best bullshitter: Mini

>Most fashionable: (Miss) PhatChk - (Mr.) MulesVariationNYC
>Biggest foodie:SVS - Jigen 

>Miss/Mr. Congeniality: (Miss) BarbBBW - (Mr.) ImFree

>Best avatar: smithnwesson 


>Pictureless Dimmer you’d like to see a picture of: 
(Tie) Jack Skellington & StarWitness

>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world:
(Tie) Heather -BigSexy920 - Wrestlingguy


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 7, 2009)

>Most involved - *MossyState*
>Class singer - *LillyBBW*
>Nicest eyes - *GreenEyedFairy / FAmanStan*
>Best hair - *Rainyday*
>Best personality - *SocialBfly*
>Most fun to be around - *LipMixGirl*
>Most painfully honest - 
>Most likely to end up famous -
>Cutest couple - *George & Bexy*
>Most likely to succeed - *Webmaster (the chief)*
>Most lethal thread killer - *Any Moderator*
>Best bullshitter - *Mini*
>Most fashionable - *Ashmama*
>Biggest foodie - *SoVerySoft*
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality - *Tina / Tad*
>Best avatar - *Butch*
>Class wallflower 
>Class tease
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts - *BBWModel*
>Pictureless Dimmer you’d like to see a picture of - *TallFatSue / Observer*
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world - *AnnMarie*
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything


These were all I could think of. Can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 7, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> >Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world --> Beth Ditto because she's unapologetic.



I read this wrong! I thought this meant non-Dims person. I'm changing my answer officially to .. no one for now. I can't think of anyone but I'll update if I do.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 7, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> *
> Please make your final choices from this group. Refer to the rules for any deadline questions.
> much love,
> melissa*



The rules are here, in case anyone else wants to avoid being a dork and looking on like every single other page before finally finding them. :blush: 

>Most involved: AnnMarie
>Class singer: LillyBBW
>Nicest eyes: Katorade
>Best hair: Carrie
>Best personality: olwen
>Most fun to be around: Cors
>Most painfully honest: Mossystate
>Most likely to end up famous: Les Toil
>Cutest couple: George & Bexy
>Most likely to succeed: Tad
>Most lethal thread killer: free2beme04
>Best bullshitter: Mini
>Most fashionable: ashmamma84
>Biggest foodie: SoVerySoft
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality: imfree
>Best avatar: Rowan
>Class wallflower: Butch
>Class tease: BarbBBW
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts: OneWickedAngel
>Pictureless Dimmer you’d like to see a picture of: Starwitness
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world: Carrie
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything: The most recent member.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2009)

>Most involved - Ann Marie
>Class singer - Lilly
>Nicest eyes - ThatFatGirl
>Best hair - RedVelvet
>Best personality - TraciJo
>Most fun to be around - Lucky
>Most painfully honest - TraciVaJoJo
>Most likely to end up famous - 
>Cutest couple - Goofy and hubby
>Most likely to succeed - Butch
>Most lethal thread killer - TallfatSue
>Best bullshitter - TraciJo
>Most fashionable - can't think of anybody
>Biggest foodie - SVS
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality - Tina/drawing a blank
>Best avatar - PrettySteve
>Class wallflower - Conrad
>Class tease ( d ) - Kelligirl
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts - Carrie
>Pictureless Dimmer youd like to see a picture of - Observer
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world - 
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything - that dude over there who has been a member for 5 years, yet has never posted


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> >Most involved - *MossyState*





I saw what you did there.


----------



## butch (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, so nice and a bit odd to see my name show up in this thread. Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 8, 2009)

>Most involved: *Mossystate*
>Class singer: *LillyBBW*
>Nicest eyes: *tie ColdComfort / Green Eyed Fairy*
>Best hair: *MsZwebs*
>Best personality: *SmushyGirl*
>Most fun to be around: *Green Eyed Fairy*
>Most painfully honest: *LillyBBW*
>Most likely to end up famous: *LesToil*
>Cutest couple: *3-way tie Bexy & George / Sweet&Fat & James / Mergirl & GD*
>Most likely to succeed: *Mergirl*
>Most lethal thread killer: *free2beme04*
>Best bullshitter: *Mini*
>Most fashionable: *tie Superodalisque / MulesVariationNYC*
>Biggest foodie: *tie Hollyfo / Ivy*
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality: *EllorionsDarlingAngel /imfree*
>Class wallflower: Every guest lurker who has yet to make an account and participate on Dims.
>Class tease: *BarbBBW*
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts *TonyNYC* (Thank you Men's Leg thread!) */ TheJuicyOne* 
>Pictureless Dimmer youd like to see a picture of: *Exile in Thighville*
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world: *LipMixGirl*
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything:That cute fatty over there not on Dims.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm..This is weird.
I feel i may be giving out the wrong impression of myself as a few people have said i would be 'most likely to succeed' (sp) or 'be famous'. I would HATE to be famous..so it would not happen even if i sprouted a second head and was hunted by paparazzi. Also, if by 'succeed' you mean "Be able to go to the shops by myself without crying'.. then yes...i feel i shall be successful. 
Can i Vote this thread as 'Most American'.
It's very British to be embarressed by stuff like this btw!!:blush:


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2009)

Emily Dickinson became famous too.


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 8, 2009)

IT'S OFFICIAL! THIS THREAD HAS BEEN VOTED AS MOST AMERICAN!!!!!!!! haha thanks mer


----------



## mergirl (Sep 8, 2009)

frankman said:


> Emily Dickinson became famous too.


Ahh.. true true.. Actually, someone said this to me recently.. hmmm


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> >Most involved: Conrad (not an easy job keeping Dims running)
> *** honorable mention to all the Forum Mods
> >Class singer: LillyBBW
> 
> ...



*
Just revising the name that I had listed for Most Painfully Honest
*




OneWickedAngel said:


> >Most involved: *Mossystate*
> >Class singer: *LillyBBW*
> >Nicest eyes: *tie ColdComfort / Green Eyed Fairy*
> >Best hair: *MsZwebs*
> ...



*
Thanks OWA: :wubu:
Heck I'd give the award to all the Male Dimmers who particapted in that thread.... :happy: 
*


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hmm..This is weird.
> I feel i may be giving out the wrong impression of myself as a few people have said i would be 'most likely to succeed' (sp) or 'be famous'. I would HATE to be famous..so it would not happen even if i sprouted a second head and was hunted by paparazzi. Also, if by 'succeed' you mean "Be able to go to the shops by myself without crying'.. then yes...i feel i shall be successful.
> Can i Vote this thread as 'Most American'.
> It's very British to be embarressed by stuff like this btw!!:blush:




_Mergirl:

You are a  Blahing Celebrity and you know it. You are most likely to succeed period... :bow:

Now as far as being embarrassed by fame and social etiquette and all that stuff. Blah! Blah! Blah! 

I'm sure after you've had the cucumber sandwiches and afternoon tea you handle any stale Victorian Standards by just summoning the "Mr. T Shark Punch". It's always ready for you.  _







_*MerGirl:Most Likely to Succeed - I pity the fool that says otherwise*_ :happy:


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 8, 2009)

>Most involved
>Class singer
>Nicest eyes
>Best hair
>Best personality
>Most fun to be around
>Most painfully honest
>Most likely to end up famous
>Cutest couple
>Most likely to succeed
>Most lethal thread killer
>Best bullshitter
>Most fashionable
>Biggest foodie
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality
>Best avatar
>Class wallflower
>Class tease
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts
>Pictureless Dimmer you’d like to see a picture of
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything That would be me of course(sucks that I have to nominate myself for even the most pathetic category...lol)


----------



## DeniseW (Sep 8, 2009)

and I kill the thread at the same time, I rock!!


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 9, 2009)

>Most involved AnnMarie
>Class singer Mer
>Nicest eyes EDA
>Best hair SurlySomething
>Best personality GEF
>Most fun to be around BarbBBW
>Most painfully honest Superodalisque
>Most likely to end up famous Mer
>Cutest couple 
>Most likely to succeed thatgirl08
>Most lethal thread killer
>Best bullshitter exile in thighville
>Most fashionable ashmamma
>Biggest foodie chef 
>Miss/Mr. Congeniality 
>Best avatar admiral_snackbar
>Class wallflower our dims lurkers 
>Class tease BarbBBW, PrettySteve
>Best legs in a pair of gym shorts 
>Pictureless Dimmer youd like to see a picture of
>Best fat acceptance role model out in the everyday world 
>Most likely to not be nominated for anything i know its lame, but probably me!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _Mergirl:
> 
> You are a  Blahing Celebrity and you know it. You are most likely to succeed period... :bow:
> 
> ...



:wubu: You are wonderful.
Hmm.. maby i could be a famous shark puncher...:happy: Thinking i should start smaller.. so for now i am going to be a trout puncher!! :happy:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 9, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> >Best legs in a pair of gym shorts: Missy Blue Eyes



Hahaha cheers for the vote love!!!! Wooooo! 



mergirl said:


> *Can i Vote this thread as 'Most American'.*
> It's very British to be embarressed by stuff like this btw!!:blush:



AGREED!!! lol


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 10, 2009)

Credit where credit's due - you do have great legs!


----------



## rainyday (Sep 10, 2009)

MsBard, our nominations have to be in by the 19th, right? I'm still deciding.


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, rainy. Voting's up until next saturday at midnight (eastern time for all those nitpickers  )


----------



## bexy (Sep 17, 2009)

Awww you guys :wubu:

We are pretty cute though hehe! 

How in the heck have I not been nominated for best hair though!! hehehe!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaha, thanks everyone.  I'm still trying to figure out if Most Involved is a good thing. 

I can't wait to see the results, so fun to read everyone's suggestions and offerings!


----------



## Mini (Sep 17, 2009)

Best bullshitter? Is this a good thing?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 18, 2009)

Mini said:


> Best bullshitter? Is this a good thing?



Best spite giver? Jack Skellington is a contender, too, though 

You probably take the prize for tallest, too


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 19, 2009)

Mini said:


> Best bullshitter? Is this a good thing?



No. ..........


----------



## Mini (Sep 21, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> No. ..........



Well, in that case, I shall receive my superlative with the grace and dignity I am known for.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mini said:


> Well, in that case, I shall receive my superlative with the grace and dignity I am known for.



Hahaha you're ridic


----------



## Mini (Sep 21, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha you're ridic



And then I will burn the building down.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mini said:


> And then I will burn the building down.



Will you turn around to see if anyone makes it out or no?


----------



## Mini (Sep 21, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Will you turn around to see if anyone makes it out or no?



Wasn't planning on it, no.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Sep 22, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I vote BothGunsBlazing for class clown, AshleyEileen & Suze for best dressed (I'm making this category!), Ashley for best hair and exile & Luna for cutest couple.



Awww! I just saw this! <333


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Oh jeez guys... sorry for the disappearance! I just had a weekend of nursing practicals, birthday parties, work and the like... and physically had no time to go online  But yes, voting time is up.  I will start the tally and hopefully have it up soon, unless someone else wants to help.

sorry for the delay
much love,
melissa *


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mini said:


> Wasn't planning on it, no.



Somehow, I knew this. 



AshleyEileen said:


> Awww! I just saw this! <333



:]:]


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 5, 2009)

Winners yet?? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 9, 2009)

Did we ever get the winners for this?!


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2009)

Mini said:


> Wasn't planning on it, no.



Don't forget your red Swingline stapler, Milt... er, Mini.


----------

